# 200 Border Collies in need of help in TX



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi All,
I don't post here frequently but am hoping that the dog community can help with this major feat.

The rescue group I work with is involved with a situation in Texas involving 200 border collies from a former breeding situation that need to be rehomed.

If you can help in any way, please visit www.allbordercollierescue.com and contact the rescue group. 

We are in desperate need of foster homes, monetary donations, transport help and potential adopters in the future. But if you can help in any way please contact them!

Thank you so much!


----------

